# LED flood type DC lighting for house



## spe (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, first post here. I need advice on what to do. I'm in the planning stages of building a house. I want to run sola panels for most of electricity. For instance in the kitchen which will be 18'x18'.ceilings will be 9'-10' in height . recessed lighting is what I really want. Will a drop in led work for placing 4-10 LEDs? I can electronic work and soldering if necessary. Would like budget approximately $120 per room for lighting. Would I save on doing smaller wiring since it will be DC voltage, with copper prices going up all the time. Warmer color temperature would be better. Thanks


----------



## spe (Mar 21, 2013)

Forgot to mention. Will be on roughly 2-3 hours. House will be solar passive .


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 22, 2013)

Try this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?357153-State-of-the-art-in-LED-fixed-lighting


----------

